
FBI Face Recognition Technology Has 'No Limits,' Congressional Hearing Reveals - rbcgerard
http://www.commondreams.org/news/2017/03/27/fbi-face-recognition-technology-has-no-limits-congressional-hearing-reveals
======
CamelCaseName
Should I be afraid of this? What is the potential for abuse?

In the article it talks about a 15% error rate, that's extremely high. I
assume with time this will quickly go down.

If this technology is improved and used in stopping criminals/reducing false
accusations, does it outweight the violation of privacy?

~~~
thinkmilitant
I think we'll be asking this question over and over in the coming decades.

I personally think it would be foolish to take a hard-line stance on our law
enforcement agencies adopting new, more powerful tools to do their job. We
don't need to freeze our law enforcement agencies in the 20th century. We do
need to open them up to increased transparency and oversight to ensure these
tools are used correctly.

~~~
kakarot
Right. We shouldn't be trusting a black box government with executive rights
anymore than we should be trusting black box microprocessing platforms inside
of our CPUs with executive control over our desktop. I see absolutely no
difference in these analogies for the given use case

------
jwtadvice
The congressional hearing last week had them say that "the Obama
Administration threw pebbles, and it's about time we started throwing rocks."

